# Dead Swans



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I received this information second hand and got curious as to what might of happen.My brother asked me if I would know what might have happen two swans on fenton lake found dead on the ice earlier this year, frozen in the up right position. I assume they are a pair but do not know for sure. The same thing happened last year with a pair found in the same position on the same lake. Is it starvation because the birds migrated to soon. I do not know much about swans or what type these were.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

If they were mutes, which are a domestic species that have gone wild in Michigan, they probably died of hypothermia due to starvation if there was no open water or someone feeding them near there. Not uncommon, a number of them starve up here every year since the DNR began encouraging people not to feed them.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

mute swans don't migrate, unless you count from one open water to the other. If there was a bubbler or open water hole nearby, there is a disease called Verminous hemoraghic ulcerative collitis that is carried by snails and passed to the swan and is a very quick death. Are you sure they were actually dead and not just sitting there? Did someone actually recover these birds? Not trying to discount the story, but I have gotten called by people before who think the swan is stuck in the ice, only to find out its perfectly fine. I have never heard of a mute swan starving to death, all they have to do is head to a river.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Hopefully, whatever did it was quick. That's too bad :sad:.
Last Oct. when my husband and I were down visiting my in laws, we were over at Lk. Fenton to do some fishing. I could not believe the number of swans we saw!! I remember back in the 80's when I lived on the lake, if you saw a swan it was a HUGE deal. Now they are everywhere. I'm surprised the jet skiiers havent run them off. :rant:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Anish said:


> Hopefully, whatever did it was quick. That's too bad :sad:.
> Last Oct. when my husband and I were down visiting my in laws, we were over at Lk. Fenton to do some fishing. I could not believe the number of swans we saw!! I remember back in the 80's when I lived on the lake, if you saw a swan it was a HUGE deal. Now they are everywhere. I'm surprised the jet skiiers havent run them off. :rant:


The swans you are seeing are Mute's. They are invasive and damaging to Michigan's environment. So, not too bad, and not good that you see them on Lake Fenton. 

They are a plague that needs to be whiped out. Unfortunately since most of the population is unimformed about the situation, the powers that need to whipe them out have to tip toe around the problem.

If you catch a gobie on the pier you are supposed to not return it to the water, yet we let these birds have a pass purely because of how they look.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Ok, consider me informed.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I live here in Fenton, I would assume, (please no jokes about assume) that I would of read something about dead swans on the lake in the local paper. I have seen the swans in the summer, did not see them during the ice fishing season. I still have two aunts that live on the lake. I will ask them next time I see them.

Tom


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Are 2 dead swans really news worthy? Even for Fenton?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Is 2 swans on the ice really better than a bird in the bush...
Sorry...had to.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

bigmac said:


> Is 2 swans on the ice really better than a bird in the bush...
> Sorry...had to.


:lol:


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Anish said:


> Hopefully, whatever did it was quick. That's too bad :sad:.
> Last Oct. when my husband and I were down visiting my in laws, we were over at Lk. Fenton to do some fishing. I could not believe the number of swans we saw!! I remember back in the 80's when I lived on the lake, if you saw a swan it was a HUGE deal. Now they are everywhere. I'm surprised the jet skiiers havent run them off. :rant:


Now if your not careful, they run the jet skiers off. I have been chased by them before when on a jet ski. They are mean beast!

Tom


----------

